# Question for you sneaky lawyers...



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I am a little upset. Probably nothing I can do, and probably not worth my time. 

I do some graphic design and make stickers as a side gig. I had a guy reach out to me wanting some stickers made for his Facebook group. Cool. I designed a logo and made a small order of 50 vinyl stickers for him. Now, this guy has kicked me below the belt and taken my logo design and had someone else do a large order of stickers for him. An order that he would have paid $875 for. That is why I am upset about it. I get economics and understand that maybe he found a better price. That's fine, I shop around too. But it's using my design that upsets me.

Here is my question, do I own the design still, or does he now own it because I made the design and stickers for his group? 

p.s. top of the page


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Weird question to ask on a wildlife forum. Short of a contract saying otherwise, my guess is the stuff belongs to him. You might be able to get a copyright and on it still and then you'd own it. You might even be able to register his business name, etc...that would really screw him over.
PS, you did want some lawn chair lawyerin didn't ya?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My buddy does a lot in this field(design, websites, photography, branding).. So I asked him and was told:

"You technically own the design if you were the creator. "

However, fighting/enforcing is the issue. It would require you getting an attorney and sending him some type of notice, and being willing to push the issue further.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

He also said you can copyright your designs, which costs money. 

The logo itself has to be reserved or copyrighted per each one. You can also write a contract regarding the usage terms of the logo or artwork.
This is after you have your LLC and articles of organization established. Your business isn't a "catch all" necessarily.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Small claims court. 

Let us know when you show up on The Peoples Court or Judge Judy.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

*This one is water under the bridge. Have an attorney draw up a contract for future use. That shouldn't be too expensive. If you don't want to do that, at least tell your customers that they are buying just the "things" (stickers, t-shirts -what-have-you) and not the design... but that you would be willing to sell them the design rights. Most will go along. Not to be harsh, but you are as much at fault as the other guy in this one; just poor communication. It happens. Live and learn.

* I'm not your attorney. You should consult a licensed attorney.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I think I have calmed down now. Like Trooper said, water under the bridge. Live and learn from this one.

Thanks all.


----------

